# Snake Island overnighter.



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Just googled it out of curiosity, looks an interesting place. What fishies do you guys target there?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Man fish!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

could i suggest anaconda gear mite go well there










also if youd be so kind as to bring me back one of these


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

tigers hay, i wondered where richo had got to


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Highest populations, tiger snakes (frozen in time, this time of year), Koala's (blind drunk on gum leaves trying to stay warm this time of year), Hog Deer (keep your head down in April (legal gun fire)) and Parks Rangers and poachers (the rest of the time). You can also use the sharks for stepping stones on the way across if you wish.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

eric said:


> Dutchbloke is in.


The titanium warrior. 
We'll have to see if his MSR can melt sand before our trannies can boil water!

I'm still a goer, if anyone wants gps marks for the area let me know.


----------



## theotherbloke (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a permit required to camp on any of the islands in the marine and coastal park.
Available online and free of cost.

Ring David Jones of the Snake island cattlemans association on 5682 2905 to check availability of the huts.
Would hate to get there and it's all full from the Mid winter Ben Hur festival


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks theotherbloke, 
That's a handy number to have.


----------

